# Results Race #3 Ohio State HO Racing Series



## FLASH (Nov 7, 2006)

Race 3 is in the books and results are posted at http://www.ohioho.com/10Race3.html For more information on the series look at http://www.ohioho.com/ Thanks go out to Mark Kitto of Mark's Model World in Canton Ohio for hosting. Next race is in Columbus, Ohio on December 11th at the home of Dave "Crash" Craddock. Don't miss it.


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Nice site and Mark's shop looks to have it all! You guy's seem to be doing a good job with big turnouts on Race day!!!!


----------

